# What is the best coffee you can buy?



## badmaash (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi

I know a bit about wine and you obviously have fine wines like your Barolo's, Amarone etc etc - but what is the best coffee that you can buy?

Thanks

B


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Kopi luwak

Hur hur hur


----------



## badmaash (Jul 5, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> Kopi luwak
> 
> Hur hur hur


Hi

i cannot find the "Hur hur hur" coffee blend - where can I buy it from?

Thx


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Expo's reply might not have been very helpful.

The question you asked isn't an easy one to answer as there isn't a definitive answer. Also (excuse me for saying) but it is the kind of open ended question that a fair few spammers will come on here and post - and advertising your website in your signature might lead some to assume your question isn't genuine.

Assuming it is in fact genuine, you might have been expecting people to say Jamaican blue mountain or Kopi Luwak. JBM is the umbrella name for coffee coming from quite a large area now and is not a guarantee of quality, whereas Kopi Luwak (coffee that is purported to have passed through the digestive tract of the civet cat) has never been good coffee - just expensive and responsible for a large amount of animal cruelty in Indonesia (mainly).

Many of the producing countries have 'cup of excellence' competitions annually where the best coffees from that country are graded. You might therefore think that whatever coffee wins the cup of excellence is the best coffee, but crops change from year to year and scores are not directly comparable between years or countries.

Also - a large part of getting the best from a coffee is down to the barista who prepares it, so buying the 'world's best coffee' doesn't mean you will be drinking the world's best coffee.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

"the best coffee" doesn't exist due to parameters from soil condition through to the skill of the person preparing the cup. The best coffee at the moment is whatever u prefer which will be different to my best coffee. I'd say a Rioja beats a bordeux hands down, but plenty would disagree. The same stands for coffee, some prefer roastier coffees, others prefer subtle nuances in a fruity coffee, others like more chocolate flavours others nuts etc etc the list is endless. The best coffee is a myth, even the winning CoE coffees aren't necessarily the best they're just the most expensive.


----------



## badmaash (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, I am addicted to coffee that you have to put through the strainer thing rather than granual coffee

I think I will buy Jamaican blue mountain or Kopi Luwak online and try it out.....

Thx


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

If you're wanting to try real coffee and see what's out there, I'd suggest a subscription to In My Mug from Hasbean. Not only do they roast fresh but they provide a video and tasting notes so you know what to expect to find in your mug and it's a great way to try different coffees and see what you like.

I personally wouldn't buy Jamaican Blue Mountain as there are so many other fantastic coffees out there and as for Kopi Luwak I wouldn't have any given for free given the huge debate on the ethics and animal welfare (this is my opinion based on what I have read).

Of course there are other roasters out there who also produce some fantastic freshly roasted coffee, some of which also offer a subscription option - it's a great way for new people to fresh coffee to decide what they like.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't do Kopi Luwak because of the cruelty involved in producing it but I do have a selection of excellent coffee you can buy online if you are interested

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

you'll be throwing your money away imo on kopi or Jamaican Blue Mountain, go for a Kenyan Blue Mountain, cheaper and better and no one is laughing all the way to the bank as someone is prepared to pay over the odds for a substandard coffee, or as others have already pointed out, one produced by cruelty. by neither and you save yourself money, you get a better cup of coffee and you help put a stop to Animal cruelty all in one go.

Or if you don't want our opinion just say.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

badmaash said:


> I think I will buy ................... Kopi Luwak online and try it out.....


Boo. Did you not read the part about animal cruelty? When people buy the product they directly contribute to more animals being kept in cages for the rest of their lives. Don't buy it.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> Don't buy it.


plus one here


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't buy Kopi Luwak!

I personally would advise looking through the various threads on here, plenty of companies such as Hasbean, Square Mile, Hands-On, James' Gourmet Coffee, etc. etc. who do fantastic coffees.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Has somebody stolen a few sandwiches from your picnic?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Something not quite right here, you speak of the "Strainer thing" and "Granual" coffee yet your posting is advertising jobs in coffee shops perhaps moderators should investigate


----------



## badmaash (Jul 5, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Something not quite right here, you speak of the "Strainer thing" and "Granual" coffee yet your posting is advertising jobs in coffee shops perhaps moderators should investigate


Hi Sherlock

Sorry I am not with you...... I asked about top of the range coffee

thx for all the replies

I will not buy Kopi Luwak!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

How long is a pice of string ?????????

The best coffee is the bean / blend which brews the best cuppa for YOU.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Javet said:


> Hi, we are Javet Coffee from Indonesia under company PT. Surya Cempaka Mulya. We produced rare Luwak Coffee or Civet Coffee. Our products has been certified by UTZ Kapeh. If you are interested, please visit our web BLAH BLAH BLAH


Me thinks you've not bothered to read any of the threads you decided to come and post on....

SPAM! SPAM! SPAM! SPAM!


----------



## Pancho (Sep 17, 2012)

I must say I did buy JBM coffee after getting into drinking fresh ground coffee and it was very nice .probably because I like a mild aromatic flavour to my coffee but at the price I paid I won't be buying it again ! It was just to try it really .i didn't realise the cruealty in producing luwak coffee but now I do I won't be trying that .for me at the moment I'm drinking a fair trade Ethiopen coffee with is very nice. Next i will try a cheaper JBM blend to see if it is as pallet able of the exspensive stuff ..


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

this is just blatent spam. pull this thread.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Perhaps the Thread starter would kindly explain what a strainer thing is?


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

Seconded. Don't buy Kopi Luwak.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

No thanks also


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

marbeaux said:


> No thanks also


The best coffee is a strong coffee made four o'clock at the morning after 4 hours of fun







But seriously, it depends how this coffee was made, and it depends of the bean quality.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

"How long is a piece of string ?" There is no best coffee, as your choice of "best" wiil be disliked by someone else.........


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I find the best coffee is always the one I have just roasted.......so many beans, so little time!!


----------



## Benny.Blanco (Nov 1, 2012)

Kenco


----------

